# cpt 93351 and 93352



## daniel (Jan 9, 2009)

But my question is in regards to the coding for 

Stress Echo's

For reporting these services, the common cpt codes for this is

93350=stress echo
93320-doppler
93325-color flow
93015-treadmill


If I'm correct so far let me know. And outside of this question how is

CPT 93351,93352 applied.


respectfully
daniel,CPC


----------



## jewlz0879 (Jan 10, 2009)

daniel said:


> But my question is in regards to the coding for
> 
> Stress Echo's
> 
> ...



Daniel, 

It is my understanding 93351 replaces the need for 93350 & 93015. You can still bill the doppler and color-flow, if applicable. 
93351
93320
93325

As I also understand it, the 93352 it to be used when contrast is utilized and can only be used once per stress echo. 

You were correct above, prior to Jan 1, 09 those were the codes to bill.


----------



## daniel (Jan 10, 2009)

Great. Thank You.


----------



## BURRUS2B (Dec 4, 2012)

*93351, 93352 and 93320.*

The color is classified as 93352 and 93352 to report the administration of contrast (color)with a stress echo cardiogram.  


I hope this helps,

Viola, CPC


----------

